# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Msn σε vobb

## siagris

Εημερωνω το αγαπητό κοινό ότι υπάρχει σοβαρή περίπτωση σε μια σύνδεση vobb με δυο αριθμούς ο δεύτερος να μην μπορεί να καλεστεί από συνδρομητές που ειναι επίσης vobb 
Μην ανησυχήσετε λοιπόν για αυτό , δώστε το βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ και θα διορθώσει άμεσα.

----------


## gravis

Siagris που χαθηκες εσυ? απο την εποχή με τα περιβόητα αρχεία dslam που μας έστελνες!! :Respekt:

----------


## siagris

Χαιρετώ , παρακολουθούσα σιωπηρά αλλα τωρα είμαι πάλι ενεργός

----------


## Panagioths

Ισχύει αυτό, έχει συμβεί κανα 2 φορές σε εμένα και φτιάχνεται με δήλωση βλάβης. Το κουφό είναι οτι ο ims στέλνει το msn νούμερο, απλά δεν μπορεί να το καλέσει κάποιος απ' έξω...
Επίσης έχει συμβεί και σε παραδοσιακή isdn (κουφό)

----------

